

Show HN: Switch to XMPP (Jabber) - veeti
http://www.switchtoxmpp.com/

======
veeti
With the demise of Messenger impending, I thought that this would be a great
time and opportunity to try and push an open chat alternative to people still
using WLM. I'd rather not go from one closed protocol to another, especially
since 3rd party client support for Skype is worse and the official client
leaves a lot to be desired.

XMPP/Jabber is nice, but even many of my tech-savvy friends haven't ever even
heard of it and trying to explain the decentralized concept can be a bit
difficult. Because of reasons like these, I decided to whip up a quick
tutorial/advertisement site about XMPP.

Any suggestions, criticisms and comments about the contents, design (which is
not my strong suit - I think that bathroom tile background needs to go) and
anything else would be welcome. I'm not sure how to promote this, but I think
that posting it to reddit would be a start.

